# Grandad and child



## mellowyellow (Mar 31, 2021)

Love this, source:  Reddit


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## SetWave (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 1, 2021)

Poppy and his 3 grandchildren about 9yrs ago.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 2, 2021)

4 Generations...


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 4, 2021)

This picture is over 30 yrs ago. My Dad with his granddaughters. My daughter is the little girl in the back with her face on top of my Dad's head.


----------



## Sassycakes (May 21, 2021)

My Grandson made me laugh today. He said he came across this picture and said "Wow Gram I forgot when Gramps didn't have white hair.Of course Gram you still look the same." That was when I LOL !
ughla laugh more


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 27, 2021)

My husband painted my Granddaughters room when she was firstborn. Now she is 11 yrs old and asked him to paint something new. She hasn't decided what she wants now. I keep laughing because she likes boys now so I'm sure the painting will have to include a boy.My poor hubby is going to be very jealous because he says she belongs to him !LOL
This is the old painted wall.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 1, 2021)

Our Grandkids on Thanksgiving 2019..


----------

